# Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod/Mod Review - RBA Pod UPDATE



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Hi guys, up next we have @geekvape 's latest mod pod the Aegis Boost. The unit that was sent to me is a sample and was told that the there has been a display change on the retail version. The retail version also only comes with the normal pod and does not include the RTDA which is sold separately as per the website. Anywho lets check it out below!

*Manufacturer:* Geekvape
*Device:* Aegis Boost
*Product link:* https://www.geekvape.com/store/geekvape-aegis-boost-pod-mod-kit-1500mah.html
*Price:* Estimate R650
*Available in SA:* Not yet
*Pod Price:* Estimate R160
*Coil Prices :* 5 Pack R260 Estimate

*Onto the Review:*

I have been using the Boost for the last two weeks and it really is a boost up from the various other mod pods currently available. As we all know, Geekvape has been popular for their rugged designs that offer IP67 shockproof, waterproof, Stain resistance, Rustproof and tear resistant leather sleeve and the Boost has all this as well which already makes it an awesome piece of kit!

The main features of the boost are that it only weighs 120grams and it really is super light, you dont feel it while holding it or when putting it in your pocket! The Boost supports a maximum of 40W user changeable power and all this paired with a 1500mAh built in battery that lasted for up to 2 days with normal usage according to my personal vaping style _(Ofcourse this will differ from vaper to vaper and might only be 1 day for some as i dont chain vape or vape every 10 minutes. I also used the device between using other vapes)_ One of the best features i like but have not tested is that the Boost will have a pod featuring an RDTA style build deck that supports a single coil but the RDTA pod is sold separately and im not sure if they will release a version RTDA kit that is sold with the RDTA pod, as im sure most people will prefer this option.

So onto some pics before we take a deeper look at all the different features!

Unboxing the Boost, it comes packaged in a nicely styled box that is matt black and high gloss artistic lines over the box. Inside the box you will find the Boost securely placed in a foam inlay with all the extra spares like coil, coil tool and charger cable in a separate box.





The Boost comes with a top cap that clips onto the pod that will keep the mouth piece clean and help stop any objects from entering the inside of the pod or mouth piece but to be honest, as soon as i removed the Boost, the cap came off and got left in the box...I have not once put it back on and feel that people will lose this cap.

The design of the Boost carries the same design as with all Aegis devices that includes the metal plate held on with screws, the nice leather grip with thick stitching and the rubber body with Aegis imprinted on the one side. The same button designs are still used but the display is very simple basic screen showing only the puff count, battery level, coil resistance and the power setting.








Onto the coils, the Boost includes two coils in the kit. One MTL coil at 0.8ohm and one DL coil at 0.6ohm. The DL coil is preinstalled into the pod and the other is packaged in the box. Both coils are very similar in draw with the MTL only being a little more restrictive with the airflow fully open. Both coils can be vaped as DL or MTL with adjustment of the airflow ring.

Filling the pod is as easy as lifting the rubber seal ontop of the pod and filling but i have been battling as the mouth piece is slightly in the way and sometimes requires removal. The pod will also create a slight air lock ending up in liquid pushing out if you dont stick the bottle nozzle in far enough.







The airflow all the way open is a slight restrictive DL draw that provides good flavor and a smooth draw. With both coils and the airflow almost fully closed, you will get a really nice super tight MTL draw perfect for your MTL juices. I have tested MTL freebase, Nic Salt and 70/30 juice in the boost without any issues although the MTL juices does provide better flavor due to the juice being a little thinner especially on the MTL coil. But the DL coil will handle 70/30 at 35W with no problem at all.





Charging the device is quick and easy with the charging port sealed up on the side of the unit that supports 1.5Amp charging and fully charges a battery in about 45 minutes.



* AS Multi-Mode Chipset*


Maximizing power efficiency with the use of AS Chipset, Aegis Boost has a highly reliable Variable Voltage and Resistant adjustment, with a superfast firing of less than 0.8s, maximum performance on every shot, and advance surge and overheat protection TC system to assure consistent user experience and satisfying outdoor performance.

*Now onto some technical specifications:*

As taken from the website, here are the color options, dimensions, breakdown and packaging 










*Pros*
- Great design and hand feel
- Waterproof, Shock proof IP67
- Excellent airflow control, from wide open to super restrictive on both DL and MTL coils
- Good flavor from both coils on Nic Salt, MTL freebase and normal 70/30 juice
- Excellent battery life, around 2 days while using other vapes inbetween
- 40W of power on both coils
- Quick charging
- RBA Coils will be available soon
- Great pod life even when using several different types of flavors

*Con's*
- Pods are a little tricky to fill, sometimes need to remove the mouth piece and sometimes causes spilling or pressure block causing liquid to push out
- Mouth Piece is a little on the loose side, might fall off.
- Airflow control is loose and seems flimsy (This is a sample so released versions might not have this issue)
- Cannot change a coil with the pod full, you will lose all the liquid
- RDTA should be included with and not sold separately i think...even if it increases the price!

*Conclusion and verdict:*

After about two weeks of using this device and comparing it to the VINCI, i personally like the boost a lot more! For me personally i love the rugged look and also the IP67 that is also supports. The flavor on both MTL and DL coils are quite good and the best of all is, i did not experience one leak from the pod in the two weeks of using the device whether it was lying on its side, upside down or being in my car in the heat. The coils are easy to replace but you cannot change it while the pod is full of liquid cause you will mess all over but that is to be expected. The battery life on this device is wat also blew me away, i managed 2 days of normal vaping and a 3rd day which was a saturday at a braai where i was chain vaping and it still had battery life left while using the MTL coil at 20W. 

I am now just looking forward to get the RDTA pod which i will then later on review and add onto this thread. The RDTA pod will be the winner for sure that will take away coil costs and possibly improve the flavor even more but might see a decrease in battery life but with the RDTA, i will most probably keep this as a daily device cause it will offer me everything i need for my daily vape!

Recommendation: 100%
Would i buy one : 100% yes! 
Points out of 10 : 8.5/10 - Could possibly be 10/10 for me if RDTA comes included as this might solve the pod issues i experienced. 

Thanks for reading this review.

Regards
Renier

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 182686
> 
> Hi guys, up next we have @geekvape 's latest mod pod the Aegis Boost. The unit that was sent to me is a sample and was told that the there has been a display change on the retail version. The retail version also only comes with the normal pod and does not include the RTDA which is sold separately as per the website. Anywho lets check it out below!
> 
> ...


Nice one @StompieZA , this may be the perfect daily companion for anyone looking for something that virtually nothing can destroy. Looking forward to you getting the rdta pod and the verdict on that. Still green with envy  ,  but in a good way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice one @StompieZA , this may be the perfect daily companion for anyone looking for something that virtually nothing can destroy. Looking forward to you getting the rdta pod and the verdict on that. Still green with envy  ,  but in a good way.



Yeah it really is the ultimate pod device especially because of the RDTA option! Just wish it came with as standard. Hopefully they bring out two versions with either coils or RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/19)

Mine's been taking over an hour to charge and with normal use needs charging at least once during the day and that's testing it along side other products but then it is a 1500mAh battery so good battery life considering but 3 days? I am also finding it a good device but 10/10 if the RDTA was included? Nothing wrong with that opinion but look at your cons that doesn't add up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Mine's been taking over an hour to charge and with normal use needs charging at least once during the day and that's testing it along side other products but then it is a 1500mAh battery so good battery life considering but 3 days? I am also finding it a good device but 10/10 if the RDTA was included? Nothing wrong with that opinion but look at your cons that doesn't add up!



In terms of charging, i used and use a QC3.0 2Amp usb charger for all my devices, not a normal charger and it takes me around 45min to charge?
I managed 3 days of use while using it as my main device but firstly while using the MTL coil at only 20W and not higher, secondly i dont chain vape or vape that much, maybe 5 to 10 min of vaping every 1.5hours intervals as i walk out to the smoking area to vape and also vape several other devices in between like my bigger mods. Then onto the 10/10 rating...i guess each to their own opinion but from all the pod devices i have used, i will personally rate this 10/10 depending on how good the RDTA pod is which i havent received nor tested yet? Lastly im not following what you mean regarding my cons list?

But thank you for your input, it is greatly appreciated and remember...my findings are my findings, every user will experience a vape/pod/juice differently to the vaper next to him..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> In terms of charging, i used and use a QC3.0 2Amp usb charger for all my devices, not a normal charger and it takes me around 45min to charge?
> I managed 3 days of use while using it as my main device but firstly while using the MTL coil at only 20W and not higher, secondly i dont chain vape or vape that much, maybe 5 to 10 min of vaping every 1.5hours intervals as i walk out to the smoking area to vape and also vape several other devices in between like my bigger mods. Then onto the 10/10 rating...i guess each to their own opinion but from all the pod devices i have used, i will personally rate this 10/10 depending on how good the RDTA pod is which i havent received nor tested yet? Lastly im not following what you mean regarding my cons list?
> 
> But thank you for your input, it is greatly appreciated and remember...my findings are my findings, every user will experience a vape/pod/juice differently to the vaper next to him..



I also use QC3.0 2Amp USB charger which doesn't alter the fact the device only charges at 1.5Amp maximum (99 out of 100 times this is rounded up by manufacturer) even if this charged at the full 1.5A for it's entire charge you only have to do the math. This isn't opinion but factual.
When it comes to battery life someone could buy this based on your 3 day battery life at normal usage, you are not saying at the same time you don't vape much, you can barely vape at all to get 3 days. My wife only vapes at 8W, doesn't vape much and doesn't get 3 days with a 3000mAh battery? Again i absolutely agree people have different opinions and for that reason usually don't comment on other reviews because people will also disagree on my opinions on my reviews but when i saw the 3 day battery life my blood boiled because it's misleading people, an average vapor using this device will not even get a day without needing to charge if it's their main device.
You're comment "Lastly im not following what you mean regarding my cons list?" 10/10 is a perfect score yet you mention "Pods are a little tricky to fill, sometimes need to remove the mouth piece and sometimes causes spilling or pressure block causing liquid to push out", "Mouth Piece is a little on the loose side, might fall off", "Airflow control is loose and seems flimsy" Hardly sounds perfect 10/10.
Whether i disagree on your opinion i wouldn't comment because opinions are just that and if my opinion differs it doesn't mean i'm right it's just my opinion but that isn't the case here which is why i felt i needed to comment. I don't want someone buying something based on them believing they are going to get unbelievable battery life when it just isn't the case, this gives good battery life comparable to other pod type devices and nothing more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I also use QC3.0 2Amp USB charger which doesn't alter the fact the device only charges at 1.5Amp maximum (99 out of 100 times this is rounded up by manufacturer) even if this charged at the full 1.5A for it's entire charge you only have to do the math. This isn't opinion but factual.
> When it comes to battery life someone could buy this based on your 3 day battery life at normal usage, you are not saying at the same time you don't vape much, you can barely vape at all to get 3 days. My wife only vapes at 8W, doesn't vape much and doesn't get 3 days with a 3000mAh battery? Again i absolutely agree people have different opinions and for that reason usually don't comment on other reviews because people will also disagree on my opinions on my reviews but when i saw the 3 day battery life my blood boiled because it's misleading people, an average vapor using this device will not even get a day without needing to charge if it's their main device.
> You're comment "Lastly im not following what you mean regarding my cons list?" 10/10 is a perfect score yet you mention "Pods are a little tricky to fill, sometimes need to remove the mouth piece and sometimes causes spilling or pressure block causing liquid to push out", "Mouth Piece is a little on the loose side, might fall off", "Airflow control is loose and seems flimsy" Hardly sounds perfect 10/10.
> Whether i disagree on your opinion i wouldn't comment because opinions are just that and if my opinion differs it doesn't mean i'm right it's just my opinion but that isn't the case here which is why i felt i needed to comment. I don't want someone buying something based on them believing they are going to get unbelievable battery life when it just isn't the case, this gives good battery life comparable to other pod type devices and nothing more!



If you look closely i rated the device an 8/10 not 10 out of 10...However do mention that i feel a 10/10 would possbly be the rating if the RTDA was included as this i feel (and have not used yet as mentioned in my review) might solve the other issues and even improve flavor.

I also mention that i got up to 3 days, not guaranteed 3 days. So lets correct this and say 2 days with normal usage on 20w while still using other devices in between. With the VINCI i also managed around 2 days of usage but like mentioned i possibly vape less than the average user so i will gladly change it down to 2 days of usage in terms of how I used it. I dont sit by my desk and vape, i walk out like normal smokers at smoking times. I dont vape as much at home as when im at work...all these are factors that will change coil life, battery life, juice usage and the list goes on.

But thanks for your opinions and concerns bud. I will gladly add the fact to my review next to my battery life that this is according to my vape style and it will differ as with anyone else.

Lastly, im not here to mislead anyone...i have no reason to do this nor do i get paid to market or write false reviews, I use a device and test it over a week/2 weeks and as i go i take down my personal findings and post it. These are my opinions, findings and just a guide and not facts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> If you look closely i rated the device an 8/10 not 10 out of 10...However do mention that i feel a 10/10 would possbly be the rating if the RTDA was included as this i feel (and have not used yet as mentioned in my review) might solve the other issues and even improve flavor.
> 
> I also mention that i got up to 3 days, not guaranteed 3 days. So lets correct this and say 2 days with normal usage on 20w while still using other devices in between. With the VINCI i also managed around 2 days of usage but like mentioned i possibly vape less than the average user so i will gladly change it down to 2 days of usage in terms of how I used it. I dont sit by my desk and vape, i walk out like normal smokers at smoking times. I dont vape as much at home as when im at work...all these are factors that will change coil life, battery life, juice usage and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


I am not saying you are going out your way to mislead people but the way the battery life has been portrayed quite unintentionally i'm sure is misleading so from testing the device myself and knowing it just has normal 1500mAh battery life which is far from huge capacity (even if good for a pod device) i believe i was right to point this out as my review will not be for a while and i didn't want someone ordering it based on a 3 day battery life belief. As far as opinions whether i agree or disagree i liked your very enthusiastic review because you like the device, i can be very enthusiastic when i like a product as well and there's nothing wrong with that. If it wasn't for the battery life and charge time i would of just smiled to myself about the 10/10 if RDTA was included (as it doesn't make the list of cons vanish they still would apply) and just commented "Very good enthusiastic review" with sincerity, but i couldn't let the battery thing just not get commented on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I am not saying you are going out your way to mislead people but the way the battery life has been portrayed quite unintentionally i'm sure is misleading so from testing the device myself and knowing it just has normal 1500mAh battery life which is far from huge capacity (even if good for a pod device) i believe i was right to point this out as my review will not be for a while and i didn't want someone ordering it based on a 3 day battery life belief. As far as opinions whether i agree or disagree i liked your very enthusiastic review because you like the device, i can be very enthusiastic when i like a product as well and there's nothing wrong with that. If it wasn't for the battery life and charge time i would of just smiled to myself about the 10/10 if RDTA was included (as it doesn't make the list of cons vanish they still would apply) and just commented "Very good enthusiastic review" with sincerity, but i couldn't let the battery thing just not get commented on.



All good bud and understood bud. Always good getting others opinions, feedback and having a discussion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> All good bud and understood bud. Always good getting others opinions, feedback and having a discussion.


Yep, makes perfect sense now before it was like we had very different devices. Excellent Review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Nice review Bro!
This p-mod looks awesome and I'm glad to hear it works well.
I need this heavy duty type stuff I can pick up and rinse off. But first a luxotic surface

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/11/19)

Great review. Cant wait for local suppliers to start stocking.. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/20)

Ok so a little update time!

So far being very impressed with coil life on both the 0.4 and 0.6 coils is an understatement. I have done around 6000 puffs on both coils using various profiles at 20W to 25W and get about a day and half full usage without using any other mod inbetween and best of all the 0.6ohm coil only now is starting to have a slight burn taste but probably still good for another tank or 3.

I have basically benched my Aegis X and RTA and mainly using the boost daily Since november on 9mg/12mg MTL freebase juice...DIY and bought juice since last year when i did the initial review so i am very impressed with this boost and will say that its the best pod device i have used to date!

No pod leaking but i see geekvape recently posted on their FB that you have to hold the pod at an angle when filling which is how i have been doing it since getting it to minimize an airlock that pushes the liquid up and out. Also pour in slowly and all should be fine. 

If you use the boost with another bigger mod in rotation, i will still comfortably say that a user can see around 2 days max usage at around 22watts. I have seen this over the course of 2 and half months of usage but depends on user usage obviously.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/1/20)

Ol'Righty Then, So yesterday i received the long awaited Boost RBA pod and will give a quick update after building the deck and my first thoughts on the pod and extras.

So i will not be doing a new thread for the RBA and decided to rather just keep updating this original thread as i use the RBA.

Below are pictures of the packaging, spares that is included as well as how i setup the coil and then my first thoughts.




The RBA comes with a tool, 2 x 1.3ohm spaced KA1 Coils for your MTL or nicsalt liquids, 2 x 0.6ohm N80 fused clapton coils for your normal liquids but works fine with 50/50 MTL 12mg liquid which i will get to later below. There is two types of drip tips included, a big one that is pre-fitted and a smaller one that will provide an even tighter draw when using the MTL liquids. Two shoe lace cotton strips are provided which is enough to rewick 4 times or each included coil once and is the perfect diameter for the coils which are 2.5mm.





Here you will see the difference from the side of the standard pod that comes with the boost and the fitted RBA pod.




The single coil deck has two nice big cotton wells and works exactly like an RDTA where the cotton is fed to the bottom where the juice is stored. The deck posts are both spring loaded with spare springs included in the package with extra screws. The airflow is fed directly from the bottom of the coil and provides excellent flavor.





The deck is super easy to build and any new vaper will be able to build and wick this RBA without any experience, it really is that straight forward.







As with the initial review up top, i complained about the airflow ring being loose but this has been resolved and is much more rigid and stiff with no back and forward movement. (Side note, I received another boost in this shipment with normal pods and the airflow ring was also improved and has no movement)

The pod recognized the new coil installed at 0.4ohm but after heating the coil and brushing out the heat spots, the resistance now reads 0.62ohm.






The shoelace cotton provided fits perfectly. Not being sure how long the wicks are supposed to be, i kept them long and brushed them out nice and thin.





I kept the length as per above to ensure i get proper wicking and no dry hits. I tucked the wick into the wells and then slightly pulled them up a little. The wicking is not tight, you should be able to push the wick in and pull a little out with only slight resistance making sure there are no open gaps to ensure no leaking past the wick.





The rubber juice door has been made slightly bigger and the fill hole is also slightly bigger for easier filling.




Of so initial thoughts on this RBA below:

So i love the look of the RBA pod, almost looks tank style and isnt much bigger than the normal pods so it doesnt make the pod bigger at all. Im not a huge fan of the round mouth piece and would have preferred the same oval shape used on the normal pods but thats probably cause im just used to the oval drip tip, but it does feel better than the rounded one. The RBA deck is super easy to build and the spring loaded deck makes it easy to insert the coil and then tighten the coil. The cotton/juice wells are fairly big and allows lots of juice to be easily sucked up preventing dry hits, I chain vaped normal 70/30 3mg and 50/50 12mg juice last night and did not experience one dry hit, Spitting or leaking even while lying in bed at an angle and vaping. The BIGGEST issue i currently have with this RBA is that using a normal 30ml/60ml chubby gorilla bottle to fill is impossible....you need to remove the top cap completely to expose the coil inorder to get enough space to push the dripper tip far enough into the filling port otherwise it causes a block and all liquid comes pouring out the top.

Next up is the most important, Flavor? Ok so im going to be completely honest even though i have not tested the 1.3ohm KA1 coils yet but the 0.6ohm N80 Fused Clapton and this RBA provides EXCELLENT flavor. I usually rave about my Aqua Master dual coil RTA and havent found another RTA that compares to it and this little single coil RBA beats it in the flavor department. Flavor is better than a single coil Gear RTA that i have tested before which i didnt like. Better than a Zeus Single coil RTA which my wife uses daily. Obviously it has to do with the coil used but also the tank size and coil placement is all important and being quite close to the drip tip, it gives excellent flavor without becoming too hot or the metal cap becoming hot. The RBA provides a very good restricted DL similar to a GEAR RTA/Zeus Single coil RTA and then the airflow can be closed from 100% down to 0% for a super tight MTL draw that makes it perfect for both types of vapers all in one device.

Lets have a couple of Pro's and Cons' list going:

Pros:

Super Easy to build 

Spring Loaded deck posts
Easy to wick
Excellent flavor
Nice load of spares, coils and extras included
Great MTL and DL draw and user control
Works great with thick and thin liquid
No leaking....yet (Will update as i use the RBA over the next week)
No spitting, heating up, dry hits ect (User Build dependent i guess)
Vapes great at 20-25W so no need to push high power on the 0.6ohm coil to get flavor so this will help alot with battery life.
Con's

Biggest con is the fact that i have to unscrew the top cap completely in order to fill will properly. I tried before removing the top cap and the fill hole blocks with liquid due to the tip of the bottle not going in deep enough and the top cap being higher and bigger causing all liquid to pour out ontop due to an air lock. If the Top cap is removed, it fills without issues.
I would have preferred the oval mouth piece, it just feels better than the rounded one.
Its a thirsty little bugger, On 70/30 juice i managed to finish the pod in 20min where but for some reason on the same wattage 50/50 seems to hold longer. 

I know its a pod, so its juice capacity is small (2ML) so you will be regularly filling while using the 0.6ohm coil.
I will continue updating this thead as i use this RBA and get around to testing the 1.3ohm MTL coil and provide more feedback but so far i am very very impressed to say the least and so far i will recommend anyone with a boost to buy this pod as it will only be sold separately from what i know.

Using the RBA and this pod is like having the best MOD & POD all in one that offers great flavor, great DL and MTL draw and good battery life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/20)

A very detailed review. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A very detailed review. Thank you.



As i use the RBA i will provide further updates, But thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Barrystyles786 (23/1/20)

great review where can i get one i cape town or online ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (23/1/20)

Barrystyles786 said:


> great review where can i get one i cape town or online ?



Thanks Bud, Dont think they are available locally yet. Should probably be in the next couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/20)

Great reviews and pictures @StompieZA !
Adds a lot of value to those considering this device
Thanks for the efforts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (24/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Using the RBA and this pod is like having the best MOD & POD



This is good to hear as mine is landing on Monday. 
Thanks for the review m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Ok so a little update time!
> 
> So far being very impressed with coil life on both the 0.4 and 0.6 coils is an understatement. I have done around 6000 puffs on both coils using various profiles at 20W to 25W and get about a day and half full usage without using any other mod inbetween and best of all the 0.6ohm coil only now is starting to have a slight burn taste but probably still good for another tank or 3.
> 
> ...


I love the device especially now we have an RDTA (Jester style) RBA pod which i don't even know if i will do much of an update on as i don't see the point if i can't add anything and your cracking updates are covering it brilliantly in my opinion.

Still not agreeing on battery life though as out of all these pod mod type devices i get the worst battery life from the Boost, it's ok but nothing else and if i am using mine as a secondary device it still needs charging during the day, using as a main device then battery life is less than expected so i looked up a couple of reviews from the tech boys and yes the battery life has been overstated, it's not the claimed 1500mAh, charging time is also quite sluggish not 45 mins but comfortably over an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/1/20)

Dietz said:


> For the peeps who dont want to wait for the RDTA RBA to land, I believe Cartel posted on FB that they have stock of a generic RBA that fits the standard Pod cartridge



I hope that it is a "generic" RBA and not a clone. I could never buy a cloned product.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (24/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I hope that it is a "generic" RBA and not a clone. I could never buy a cloned product.


aaaahggg, this topic again.... Look I dont think its a clone as its not the complete RDTA RBA, Its only the RBA version of the PnP coils, But Im sure its not made by Geegvape... so lets Call it a clone then.
I removed the post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (24/1/20)

Dietz said:


> aaaahggg, this topic again.... Look I dont think its a clone as its not the complete RDTA RBA, Its only the RBA version of the PnP coils, But Im sure its not made by Geegvape... so lets Call it a clone then.
> I removed the post.


Is there even a PnP RBA to clone? anyway sounds shite! I would suggest people sourcing the RBA pod, as @StompieZA as described it really is very good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/20)

Timwis said:


> I love the device especially now we have an RDTA (Jester style) RBA pod which i don't even know if i will do much of an update on as i don't see the point if i can't add anything and your cracking updates are covering it brilliantly in my opinion.
> 
> Still not agreeing on battery life though as out of all these pod mod type devices i get the worst battery life from the Boost, it's ok but nothing else and if i am using mine as a secondary device it still needs charging during the day, using as a main device then battery life is less than expected so i looked up a couple of reviews from the tech boys and yes the battery life has been overstated, it's not the claimed 1500mAh, charging time is also quite sluggish not 45 mins but comfortably over an hour.



Im absolutely loving the RBA and flavor! 

Regarding the battery life, im starting to feel that maybe your sample has a defect battery, or you vape way more than me daily or more frequently because the usage im getting at 20W is what im getting, i wont lie about it. What i will however do is reset the puff count and fully charge my device and then provide you with the amount of puffs i get on one charge. 

My wife will also test hers as she sits at her desk at work and vapes alot so would like to compare her battery life to mine as ive previously mentioned i only go down to vape in the smoking section at work so in total with vaping at home after work i probably vape around 10min x 10 times a day +-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/1/20)

It must be you vape much less making battery life harder to judge against the average. I have a second device that gives the same life as my other one. Obviously i vape more but i'm comparing it against many other devices of similar battery capacity and i get much better life from the likes of the RPM40 etc which includes 1300mAh and 1400mAh devices , i don't have an issue with it's battery life just it's not a pro and like mentioned i found out it is quite short of the claimed 1500mAh when the tech reviewers have tested it.

The RBA is like the Jester the way it's been implemented giving RDA flavour and building is a doddle, sure fire winner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/20)

Timwis said:


> It must be you vape much less making battery life harder to judge against the average. I have a second device that gives the same life as my other one. Obviously i vape more but i'm comparing it against many other devices of similar battery capacity and i get much better life from the likes of the RPM40 etc which includes 1300mAh and 1400mAh devices , i don't have an issue with it's battery life just it's not a pro and like mentioned i found out it is quite short of the claimed 1500mAh when the tech reviewers have tested it.
> 
> The RBA is like the Jester the way it's been implemented giving RDA flavour and building is a doddle, sure fire winner!



Yeah the RBA is a true winner and so easy to build one, i still havent experienced dry hits but man its a pain to refill this pod with certain bottles. I have a 100ml bottle and can for the life of me not fill without it blocking and pushing liquid out the top. With a 30ml bottle that has a slight cone shape dripper, it fills much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah the RBA is a true winner and so easy to build one, i still havent experienced dry hits but man its a pain to refill this pod with certain bottles. I have a 100ml bottle and can for the life of me not fill without it blocking and pushing liquid out the top. With a 30ml bottle that has a slight cone shape dripper, it fills much better.


The best bottles to decant too are either the ones vaporesso supply with their valve fill devices or even better the ones with metal pin nozzles! The time they took before releasing the RBA the filling method should of been better thought out but it's about it's only con.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/1/20)

Timwis said:


> The best bottles to decant too are either the ones vaporesso supply with their valve fill devices or even better the ones with metal pin nozzles! The time they took before releasing the RBA the filling method should of been better thought out but it's about it's only con.



Need to see if i still have one of those Vaporesso bottles cause its highly frustrating!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (27/1/20)

Out of all the pod devices I have reviewed I think I found the two I will settle on using in the future nl. the Boost and Caliburn. Really like this device with the RBA head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (29/1/20)

For the peeps who dont know yet, Juicy Joes got stock of the GeekVape Boost RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/1/20)

Small battery life update i tought id share comparing my wife's boost life to my boost life:

So my wife sits at her desk and vapes regularly while working, where as i walk down about 5 to 6 times to the smoking area to go and vape. She managed to get a complete full day of battery life out of her boost at 22W from 6am to 6pm till the battery was completely kaput. I see a whole day and a the following day till around 12 lunch time usage but i vape half as much or as frequant as her.

So we can come to the conclusion that as a primary vape and someone that vapes alot, should be able to see around a full day of vaping but when used as a secondary device or someone that doesnt vape that often (like every 15min) then you should see around 1 and half days at 22W.

I need to make some 50/50 MTL juice as im out so that i can put in the 1.3ohm coil and give review 


Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## FireDragon (26/2/20)

I have been staying far away from pod systems as I have had really bad luck with them... until the Aegis Boost. I love this little powerhouse.

Unfortunately, mine leaks a tad. Not much, just a little. I shot @geekvape an email and the response was amazing! They are sending me a new pod!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## EmFernandez (7/4/20)

Bought this with the RBA RDTA. I have just recently tried pods... My former buy was the jester pod and also tried that with its rba. Wasnt satisfied with that coming from a squonk daily user. And switching from dual to single coil. I had the topside, both single and dual. But was looking for an easy to carry vape mod.

So, that brings me to finding alternatives. A friend had the smok pod... Felt it was too heavy and the fill port felt hard ti fiddle around with when refilling so I passed. I got the jester... Didn't last me 2 months and died on me... And that's barely using it as the hit I got wasn't satisfying.

And this came out. Bought it along with the rba. And yeah it was... Okay. 

Better than the jester at least. Then I saw a third party selling an 510 RDA adapter for it. 

Bought that. It was just a simple add-on. No locks either. It held in because it had a tight fit. I got the vapefly galaxy mtl rda and now I'm satisfied. 

If you have this, find the 510 adapter. Gives you more choices for the atty.

The problems I had with both the pod system and Rba:
1. Fill port, need a tool to really get it open. If you're out in a parking lot and wanted to refill...don't even bother.

2. The tank, it's too dark that it's hard to see how much juice you have left. Even if you take it off the Mod. You'll need a direct light at the opposite side to even hope to see your liquid level.

3. The charging port, why oh why is it still micro-usb and not usb-c...common...wismec r80 pod has that already and that uses a single 18650. It would charge faster..and safer.

The pro.

1. With the 510 adapter, it'll be my daily driver. Good level hit. Light and durable. And simple AF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (7/4/20)

EmFernandez said:


> Bought this with the RBA RDTA. I have just recently tried pods... My former buy was the jester pod and also tried that with its rba. Wasnt satisfied with that coming from a squonk daily user. And switching from dual to single coil. I had the topside, both single and dual. But was looking for an easy to carry vape mod.
> 
> So, that brings me to finding alternatives. A friend had the smok pod... Felt it was too heavy and the fill port felt hard ti fiddle around with when refilling so I passed. I got the jester... Didn't last me 2 months and died on me... And that's barely using it as the hit I got wasn't satisfying.
> 
> ...


Yeah those 510 adaptors are very cheap to buy yet very good quality a few third party manufacturers produce then now, i have one for the boost, RPM and Vinci!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## balZak1 (26/4/20)

Am I allowed to ask something about the boost here regarding coils? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/4/20)

balZak1 said:


> Am I allowed to ask something about the boost here regarding coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Off course you can, will try my best to assist


----------

